# "Restrung" documentary.



## Rosal76 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys, I watched this documentary last night and thought many of you will appreciate it like I did. In short, this documentary showcases the start of a man's love of bass guitar building journey in the making. 



Link to his site. 

Wyn Guitars

Some of his work.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 4, 2015)

Gonna have to watch it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2016)

Bumping this thread as I just starting watching this documentary and I think others would enjoy it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Bumping this thread as I just starting watching this documentary and I think others would enjoy it.



I'm gonna try and find some time to watch it again. It makes me appreciate instruments that are hand built by one person/small group of people even more. That parts in the documentary where they show him working in his workshop is awesome.


----------



## dh848 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting, great video


----------

